# Missionary INTJ



## HikariNoSeijin

I figure that I might as well use the format from the "You, Me, & Everyone Else We Know" thread.

*Personal:*
What do you preferred to be called?
光の聖人 (Hikari No Seijin)

Any nicknames?
Seijin

Male/Woman/Trans?
Male


*Location:*
Where were you originally born? 
Kansas

Where do you love now?
Kansas

Any interesting story behind that?
No

If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
North Korea. To share the Gospel of Christ to one of the most closed-access countries in the world.


*Age:*
How old are you? 
26

Do you think you act your age? 
Yes


*Personal(ity):*
What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
96% I
75% N
76% T
93% J
Only for a couple of weeks. To be honest, I am not normally one for Psychology. However, the MBTI intrigued me as it is the only Psychological test I was required to take which only had one type fit my personality. Most tests seem extremely subjective, or all the differing results could describe one person.

What type do you usually test as?
After taking the official test, I have tried some free tests online to see how different options might affect my results, but always end up with INTJ.

What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
I only know the types of my family members from the free tests, so I cannot accurately say. This is one reason I joined the forum to see how the different types fit their profiles.

If you've taken any other personality tests, included tests like the Enneagram, what were your results?
Type 1w2


*Occupation:*
Employed or Unemployed?
Employed

What is your education?
B.A. in Inter-Cultural Studies (Missions)

What is your dream job?
Missionary

*About You:*
Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum:

I used to be an extreme nihilist, to the point where I did not speak to anyone for 4 years. I came to the conclusion that deep down everyone was corrupt to the core and only cared about themselves. I transferred High Schools a third time for my Junior and Senior year and saw no reason to making any friends or talking since we would all just go our separate ways after graduation anyway. When I gained employment after graduation the staff made a game on who would be the first one to make me smile, and the first one to make me talk. It took about 7 months for someone to get me to smile off of an extremely random joke, and 1 1/2 years for someone to get me to talk. It was in 2009 when I watched a sermon by Paul Washer entitled, "The Shocking Youth Message" which really made me consider my lifestyle. I decided that I would read the Bible on my own to see what it was really all about and discover who God really is. I also decided to study other religions as well since I couldn't be sure that the Christian God was the real one. As I studied I came to the realization that God must be real, but also that all roads can't lead to Rome; there could only be one true God. As I read through the different scriptures of the major religions, they slowly began to dwindle until only Judaism, Islam, and Christianity remained. Originally I was lead towards Judaism since it was the original, but Isaiah 53 changed everything, and I knew that Jesus must be the Messiah whom was promised to come.

When I came to believe the Bible I began to speak about it at work. Of course many people questioned Christianity, which in turn caused me to research even more why I believed what I believe. Over the course of 4 years I decided to go to Bible college to become a missionary and dedicate my voice to God since He is the one who saved me from the dark pit of nihilism and brought my voice back. I was known as the "Robot" before coming to Christ since no one ever saw me eat, drink, sleep, go the the bathroom, talk, etc. Due to this rigid lifestyle of not needing food, breaks, electronics, etc. for days at a time, I believe God was preparing me for His work in the hardest placed around the world. This is why I have decided to sign up for Asia to do mission work since it is among the least reached or most hardened nations among the world. I currently go to a Korean Church and would love to give my life to North Korea, but at the moment it is impossible since it is closed access. However, Japan is also looking for missionaries in the Tohoku region which got hit by the tsunami, and they also deal with great problems of nihilism. Due to this, and Japan also having among the highest population ratio of North Koreans, I believe God has called me to start there first.

The main thing I hope to get out of this forum is great discussions about Christianity, religion, blessings, doubts, testimonies, and ultimately just seeing the great variety of characteristics God has made among the people. As stated above, I am interested to speak (type to be literal) and learn about the 16 different personalities according to the MBTI.


*Others:*
What is your favorite section at the toy-store?
Not sure, I haven't been to a toy store in ages.

Do you collect anything?
Books.

What are your phobias?
None.

Describe your favorite food until you drool.
I don't have a favorite, I just eat to live.

Some of the things that you give you jollies?
Something nonsensical.

What would a perfect day be like for you?
Seeing many people brought from bondage in sin to freedom in Christ.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
Both I suppose, I don't really care.

*Other Other - Yes or No?:*
God and Souls
Yes.

The Death Penalty
I have not come to a conclusion on this issue yet.

Premarital Sex
No.

People are inherently good
No.

Destiny
Yes.

Done drugs
No.

Kissed in the rain
No.

Re-reading a good book
Yes.

If anyone has any further questions just be sure to ask. I believe ones testimony and past truly makes them who they are, so I am willing to speak about anything and everything with nothing to hide.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings HikariNoSeijin and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum HikariNoSeijin. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Zubz

Welcome! That sounds like you really have a heart for Japan, that's awesome. Good luck Bro!


----------



## Fern

It's always nice to have more fellow followers of Christ here 

Welcome!


----------



## Im FiNe

Hi, Seijin.

Welcome. In reading your answer to information about your location--



HikariNoSeijin said:


> I figure that I might as well use the format from the "You, Me, & Everyone Else We Know" thread...
> 
> *Location:*
> Where were you originally born?
> Kansas
> 
> Where do you love now?
> Kansas...


--I noticed what is likely a typo when the form was originally created. The mission you shared, however, suggests that your love is not confined to Kansas. :happy:
@Belladonne had begun a thread in which she shared her contemplation of Christianity, of further looking into it. I am including a link to that thread here. [http://personalitycafe.com/spiritua...feel-like-id-happier-if-i-were-christian.html] She may find your perspective and experience (her being an ENTJ) enlightening.
[INFP from WI, *waves*]


----------



## Lemxn

Hello INTJ, and Welcome!:wink:


----------



## AllisonDori

Fern said:


> It's always nice to have more fellow followers of Christ here
> 
> Welcome!



Amen! INTJ Southern Baptist Here! Yay and Hooray for Jesus!


----------



## HikariNoSeijin

Zubz said:


> Welcome! That sounds like you really have a heart for Japan, that's awesome. Good luck Bro!


Thanks Zubz! I certainly hope that God will use me to make an impact in Japan.



Fern said:


> It's always nice to have more fellow followers of Christ here
> 
> Welcome!





AllisonDori said:


> Amen! INTJ Southern Baptist Here! Yay and Hooray for Jesus!


It is great to know that there are supportive brothers and sisters in Christ here Fern and Allison! 



Lemxn said:


> Hello INTJ, and Welcome!:wink:


I appreciate the welcome Lemxn.



Im FiNe said:


> Hi, Seijin.
> 
> Welcome. In reading your answer to information about your location--
> 
> --I noticed what is likely a typo when the form was originally created. The mission you shared, however, suggests that your love is not confined to Kansas. :happy:
> 
> Belladonne had begun a thread in which she shared her contemplation of Christianity, of further looking into it. I am including a link to that thread here. She may find your perspective and experience (her being an ENTJ) enlightening.
> [INFP from WI, *waves*]


Haha, nice catch Im FiNE! I have a script on my PC which turns all the English words to Japanese characters I have studied. The downfall is that when I copy and paste it also comes out Japanese, so I have to go back and re-write everything in English. Therefore, I apparently got careless in my revision 

Also, thank you very much for the suggested thread, I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## AllisonDori

You know what spoke to me recently about Christ?

Christ still Loves us and is here for us always...even if we fail to Love and give Him attention back. 
He still wants us to try our best to live for HIm and remember why we are here today.

We don't have to be perfect...
INTJ personalities are the most atheists....but you know what? That doesn't matter.

All that matter, is in Christ Alone do we live today. Nothing makes more sense in Life than Christ.
What reasons would you not want eternal Life or protection?


----------



## StaceofBass

Welcome to the forum! Sounds like you have some big dreams. Hope you're able to make them a reality someday.


----------



## Tranquility

HikariNoSeijin said:


> I figure that I might as well use the format from the "You, Me, & Everyone Else We Know" thread.
> 
> *Personal:*
> What do you preferred to be called?
> 光の聖人 (Hikari No Seijin)
> 
> Any nicknames?
> Seijin
> 
> Male/Woman/Trans?
> Male
> 
> 
> *Location:*
> Where were you originally born?
> Kansas
> 
> Where do you love now?
> Kansas
> 
> Any interesting story behind that?
> No
> 
> If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?
> North Korea. To share the Gospel of Christ to one of the most closed-access countries in the world.
> 
> 
> *Age:*
> How old are you?
> 26
> 
> Do you think you act your age?
> Yes
> 
> 
> *Personal(ity):*
> What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?
> 96% I
> 75% N
> 76% T
> 93% J
> Only for a couple of weeks. To be honest, I am not normally one for Psychology. However, the MBTI intrigued me as it is the only Psychological test I was required to take which only had one type fit my personality. Most tests seem extremely subjective, or all the differing results could describe one person.
> 
> What type do you usually test as?
> After taking the official test, I have tried some free tests online to see how different options might affect my results, but always end up with INTJ.
> 
> What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?
> I only know the types of my family members from the free tests, so I cannot accurately say. This is one reason I joined the forum to see how the different types fit their profiles.
> 
> If you've taken any other personality tests, included tests like the Enneagram, what were your results?
> Type 1w2
> 
> 
> *Occupation:*
> Employed or Unemployed?
> Employed
> 
> What is your education?
> B.A. in Inter-Cultural Studies (Missions)
> 
> What is your dream job?
> Missionary
> 
> *About You:*
> Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum:
> 
> I used to be an extreme nihilist, to the point where I did not speak to anyone for 4 years. I came to the conclusion that deep down everyone was corrupt to the core and only cared about themselves. I transferred High Schools a third time for my Junior and Senior year and saw no reason to making any friends or talking since we would all just go our separate ways after graduation anyway. When I gained employment after graduation the staff made a game on who would be the first one to make me smile, and the first one to make me talk. It took about 7 months for someone to get me to smile off of an extremely random joke, and 1 1/2 years for someone to get me to talk. It was in 2009 when I watched a sermon by Paul Washer entitled, "The Shocking Youth Message" which really made me consider my lifestyle. I decided that I would read the Bible on my own to see what it was really all about and discover who God really is. I also decided to study other religions as well since I couldn't be sure that the Christian God was the real one. As I studied I came to the realization that God must be real, but also that all roads can't lead to Rome; there could only be one true God. As I read through the different scriptures of the major religions, they slowly began to dwindle until only Judaism, Islam, and Christianity remained. Originally I was lead towards Judaism since it was the original, but Isaiah 53 changed everything, and I knew that Jesus must be the Messiah whom was promised to come.
> 
> When I came to believe the Bible I began to speak about it at work. Of course many people questioned Christianity, which in turn caused me to research even more why I believed what I believe. Over the course of 4 years I decided to go to Bible college to become a missionary and dedicate my voice to God since He is the one who saved me from the dark pit of nihilism and brought my voice back. I was known as the "Robot" before coming to Christ since no one ever saw me eat, drink, sleep, go the the bathroom, talk, etc. Due to this rigid lifestyle of not needing food, breaks, electronics, etc. for days at a time, I believe God was preparing me for His work in the hardest placed around the world. This is why I have decided to sign up for Asia to do mission work since it is among the least reached or most hardened nations among the world. I currently go to a Korean Church and would love to give my life to North Korea, but at the moment it is impossible since it is closed access. However, Japan is also looking for missionaries in the Tohoku region which got hit by the tsunami, and they also deal with great problems of nihilism. Due to this, and Japan also having among the highest population ratio of North Koreans, I believe God has called me to start there first.
> 
> The main thing I hope to get out of this forum is great discussions about Christianity, religion, blessings, doubts, testimonies, and ultimately just seeing the great variety of characteristics God has made among the people. As stated above, I am interested to speak (type to be literal) and learn about the 16 different personalities according to the MBTI.
> 
> 
> *Others:*
> What is your favorite section at the toy-store?
> Not sure, I haven't been to a toy store in ages.
> 
> Do you collect anything?
> Books.
> 
> What are your phobias?
> None.
> 
> Describe your favorite food until you drool.
> I don't have a favorite, I just eat to live.
> 
> Some of the things that you give you jollies?
> Something nonsensical.
> 
> What would a perfect day be like for you?
> Seeing many people brought from bondage in sin to freedom in Christ.
> 
> Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?
> Both I suppose, I don't really care.
> 
> *Other Other - Yes or No?:*
> God and Souls
> Yes.
> 
> The Death Penalty
> I have not come to a conclusion on this issue yet.
> 
> Premarital Sex
> No.
> 
> People are inherently good
> No.
> 
> Destiny
> Yes.
> 
> Done drugs
> No.
> 
> Kissed in the rain
> No.
> 
> Re-reading a good book
> Yes.
> 
> If anyone has any further questions just be sure to ask. I believe ones testimony and past truly makes them who they are, so I am willing to speak about anything and everything with nothing to hide.


You sound like a wonderful person.


----------



## HikariNoSeijin

EthereaEthos said:


> You sound like a wonderful person.


Thank you very much, that is quite the compliment EthereaEthos.



StaceofBass said:


> Welcome to the forum! Sounds like you have some big dreams. Hope you're able to make them a reality someday.


I agree Stace of Bass! When I first believed God was calling me to missions I thought that it was just an idealistic dream, especially since I hadn't ever left the States before 2009. However, by God's grace He has allowed me to go to China for one week, Japan for a month, and Honduras for two months since then. Every time I was about to give up and thank Him for the cross-cultural experience He opened up another path. Therefore, my faith has grown, and I am willing to go wherever He leads me, even if it may be one of the most closed nations in the world. I also hope that it will be made a reality some day, but in the end, all I can ask is that His will alone be done.



AllisonDori said:


> You know what spoke to me recently about Christ?
> 
> Christ still Loves us and is here for us always...even if we fail to Love and give Him attention back.
> He still wants us to try our best to live for HIm and remember why we are here today.
> 
> We don't have to be perfect...
> INTJ personalities are the most atheists....but you know what? That doesn't matter.
> 
> All that matter, is in Christ Alone do we live today. Nothing makes more sense in Life than Christ.
> What reasons would you not want eternal Life or protection?


Your insight reminds me of a video I just recently watched called, "Do You Desire God? - Paul Washer". I also found it quite interesting that INTJ's are found to be the most non-religious. I was hoping to gain insight as to why that is since God seems to be the most logical choice in my opinion (not that I only believe in Him because it is logical).

I also agree that all that matters is Christ alone and that nothing makes more sense than life in Christ. Two passages which I greatly live by are:

Philippians 1:21-26
"For to me, to live is Christ, and to die is gain. But if I live on in the flesh, this will mean fruit from my labor; yet what I shall choose I cannot tell. For I am hard-pressed between the two, having a desire to depart and be with Christ, which is far better. Nevertheless to remain in the flesh is more needful for you. And being confident of this, I know that I shall remain and continue with you all for your progress and joy of faith, that your rejoicing for me may be more abundant in Jesus Christ by my coming to you again."

This allowed me to see that if personal salvation is all that mattered we would all just commit suicide and be with Him since it is far better (since there will be no more death, nor sorrow, nor crying). However, the reason we remain on this earth is not for status, wealth, degrees, etc. (as they will become naught in eternity), but for those who are still trapped under the bondage of sin and to give them the hope that is in us.

Philippians 3:7-10
"But what things were gain to me, these I have counted loss for Christ. Yet indeed I also count all things loss for the excellence of the knowledge of Christ Jesus my Lord, for whom I have suffered the loss of all things, and count them as rubbish, that I may gain Christ and be found in Him, not having my own righteousness, which is from the law, but that which is through faith in Christ, the righteousness which is from God by faith; that I may know Him and the power of His resurrection, and the fellowship of His sufferings, being conformed to His death"

This really spoke to me since I was an extreme nihilist and realized that everything was vain. However, Christ and His calling are eternal, and He has saved us by grace alone, nothing we have done. Once we realize the true Gospel message and how great His love, mercy, and grace are, we can do nothing but repent and glorify in His Name (Ephesians 2:4-5, 3:14-19).

Anyway, I must go to work; thanks again for the replies!

Edit: Obtained 15 posts, here is the video-


----------



## Xenograft

Interesting for a 1w2 to side with Hobbes on that matter, and not with Locke. 

Welcome to the forums, fellow E1. I am quite different than you, but I found the information you provided interesting. I hope you enjoy contributing to the forums.


----------



## HikariNoSeijin

Xenograft​;5216410 said:


> Interesting for a 1w2 to side with Hobbes on that matter, and not with Locke.
> 
> Welcome to the forums, fellow E1. I am quite different than you, but I found the information you provided interesting. I hope you enjoy contributing to the forums.


Thank you for the greeting Xenograft. I have never been keen about Philosophy, so I am not too sure what you are referring to with Locke vs Hobbes in regards to myself. Would you mind elaborating on your statement?


----------



## Xenograft

@HikariNoSeijin John Locke and Thomas Hobbes are both humanistic philosophers. They are both known for extrapolating on the primal nature of man, and they both reached different conclusions.

Hobbes believes that all men (and, of course, women) are interested in direct goals only and thus are selfish and brutish by nature. We are this way because we are geared towards survival first, and so we are inherently evil and self minded. Locke believed something different, and I'm paraphrasing here, but he basically said that mankind recognises the need for otherness in survival, so mankind will serve his cause to keep others (and thus himself) alive. To Locke, man is inherently good, but perhaps a bit stupid at times.

tl;dr Hobbes thinks humans are implicitly evil, Locke thinks humans are implicitly good. I am a 1w2 and I am somewhere between. I can see the goodness in mankind and I can see the beauty in our species, and so I think to myself that not all humans are bad, immoral, or evil. Perhaps humans are simply misunderstood, and it is close-mindedness, intolerance, hate, or anything of that sort that causes the belief that men are evil, that humans are only here to serve themselves. Even if by serving the world they are serving themselves, at least they are doing good while satisfying their own needs.


----------



## HikariNoSeijin

Xenograft​;5234322 said:


> @HikariNoSeijin John Locke and Thomas Hobbes are both humanistic philosophers. They are both known for extrapolating on the primal nature of man, and they both reached different conclusions.
> 
> Hobbes believes that all men (and, of course, women) are interested in direct goals only and thus are selfish and brutish by nature. We are this way because we are geared towards survival first, and so we are inherently evil and self minded. Locke believed something different, and I'm paraphrasing here, but he basically said that mankind recognises the need for otherness in survival, so mankind will serve his cause to keep others (and thus himself) alive. To Locke, man is inherently good, but perhaps a bit stupid at times.
> 
> tl;dr Hobbes thinks humans are implicitly evil, Locke thinks humans are implicitly good. I am a 1w2 and I am somewhere between. I can see the goodness in mankind and I can see the beauty in our species, and so I think to myself that not all humans are bad, immoral, or evil. Perhaps humans are simply misunderstood, and it is close-mindedness, intolerance, hate, or anything of that sort that causes the belief that men are evil, that humans are only here to serve themselves. Even if by serving the world they are serving themselves, at least they are doing good while satisfying their own needs.



Interesting, that is much like the Calvinism vs Arminianism debate in Christianity. Calvinism holds to the total depravity of man while Arminianism holds to partial depravity. Regardless of whether one believes in Arminianism (Locke) or Calvinism (Hobbes), we can all agree that man is not perfect.

If you are willing, these two videos explains extremely well the problem with sin and the purpose of Christ's death on the cross for those sins: 









I am not sure how much you have researched Christianity, but I highly recommend the videos above as many churches in Western society today don't preach the fullness of the Gospel message. It can be heavily watered down in order not to offend anyone, and without speaking the full truth of the Gospel it is left, lacking. Therefore, I am not surprised at all that people see Christianity as foolishness when only half the story is told, making it seem illogical and inconsistent. Without preaching both the love and justice of God Christianity honestly makes no sense.

Anyway, thank you for the explanation, and I hope you give the videos above a chance.


----------



## Bear987

Hello, welcome to the forum! Hope you'll find your way around here fast!


----------



## AllisonDori

HikariNoSeijin said:


> Thank you very much, that is quite the compliment EthereaEthos.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Stace of Bass! When I first believed God was calling me to missions I thought that it was just an idealistic dream, especially since I hadn't ever left the States before 2009. However, by God's grace He has allowed me to go to China for one week, Japan for a month, and Honduras for two months since then. Every time I was about to give up and thank Him for the cross-cultural experience He opened up another path. Therefore, my faith has grown, and I am willing to go wherever He leads me, even if it may be one of the most closed nations in the world. I also hope that it will be made a reality some day, but in the end, all I can ask is that His will alone be done.
> 
> 
> 
> Your insight reminds me of a video I just recently watched called, "Do You Desire God? - Paul Washer". I also found it quite interesting that INTJ's are found to be the most non-religious. I was hoping to gain insight as to why that is since God seems to be the most logical choice in my opinion (not that I only believe in Him because it is logical).
> 
> I also agree that all that matters is Christ alone and that nothing makes more sense than life in Christ. Two passages which I greatly live by are:
> 
> Philippians 1:21-26
> "For to me, to live is Christ, and to die is gain. But if I live on in the flesh, this will mean fruit from my labor; yet what I shall choose I cannot tell. For I am hard-pressed between the two, having a desire to depart and be with Christ, which is far better. Nevertheless to remain in the flesh is more needful for you. And being confident of this, I know that I shall remain and continue with you all for your progress and joy of faith, that your rejoicing for me may be more abundant in Jesus Christ by my coming to you again."
> 
> This allowed me to see that if personal salvation is all that mattered we would all just commit suicide and be with Him since it is far better (since there will be no more death, nor sorrow, nor crying). However, the reason we remain on this earth is not for status, wealth, degrees, etc. (as they will become naught in eternity), but for those who are still trapped under the bondage of sin and to give them the hope that is in us.
> 
> Philippians 3:7-10
> "But what things were gain to me, these I have counted loss for Christ. Yet indeed I also count all things loss for the excellence of the knowledge of Christ Jesus my Lord, for whom I have suffered the loss of all things, and count them as rubbish, that I may gain Christ and be found in Him, not having my own righteousness, which is from the law, but that which is through faith in Christ, the righteousness which is from God by faith; that I may know Him and the power of His resurrection, and the fellowship of His sufferings, being conformed to His death"
> 
> This really spoke to me since I was an extreme nihilist and realized that everything was vain. However, Christ and His calling are eternal, and He has saved us by grace alone, nothing we have done. Once we realize the true Gospel message and how great His love, mercy, and grace are, we can do nothing but repent and glorify in His Name (Ephesians 2:4-5, 3:14-19
> 
> 
> 
> be/ngSq7mABZGE[/video]








THANK YOU SO MUCH! It is indeed because we Live to help others trapped in sin and to provide hope in all pf us. God Loves ys for who we are and. give us a gift to use in life for His gloryn


----------



## TuesdaysChild

I love reading testaments of faith from INTJs. I know most of them consider religion to be verboten, but when you come across one that is strong in their belief, they express it so well!!


----------



## g_w

StaceofBass said:


> Welcome to the forum! Sounds like you have some big dreams. Hope you're able to make them a reality someday.


 @StaceofBass --
(Obligatory off-topic warning!)

Your photo of the floor-level camera showing a cat swiping its way along the tile in pursuit of the laser dot --
that's just the effect INFPs have on INTJs...
@kikariNoSeijin --
Hail and Well Met!


----------

